# للمرة الرابعة اسال::عن كيفية معالجة حمامات السباحة؟



## محمود كمياء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا سؤالى الرابع فى حمامات السباحة و لا احد يجيبنى لاادرى لصعوبته ام لعدم الاهتمام
اريد ان اعرف كيفية معالجة حمامات السباحة


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الزميل العزيز محمود كمياء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تغضب من عدم رد احد الزملاء علي سؤالك وعموماً أنا أول مرة أشوف السؤال

اذا كنت تسأل عن معالجة مياه حمام السباحة فالرد هو أن المياه في حمام السباحة تمر في دائرة مغلقة تقريباً ما عدا البخر الذي يحدث من مسطح الحمام

يتكون نظام حمام السباحة من مجموعة مضخات لعمل water circulation كذلك فلاتر رملية Sand filters لازالة اي شوائب بالمياه

كما أنه من ضمن المعدات الملحقة بحمام السباحة اسطوانات غاز الكلور وأجهزة ضخ الكلور في المياه واجهزة قياس والتحكم في تلك النسب

كذلك يوجد حقن لمواد كيميائية مثل Aluminium sulphate & soda ash

كذلك يوجد جهاز توليد وحقن غاز الاوزون في مياه حمام السباحة

وهذا باختصار شديد جداً
ولو عندك اسئلة في تفاصيل اكثر تفضل


----------



## محمود كمياء (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا بشمهندس اشرف على الرد وكنت اريد ان تزودنى بكتاب او رسومات عن تصميم محطة معالجة للحمامات السباح حيث انى مبتدا فى هذا المجال 

شكراا

شكرا يا بشمهندس اشرف على الرد وكنت اريد ان تزودنى بكتاب او رسومات عن تصميم محطة معالجة للحمامات السباح حيث انى مبتدا فى هذا المجال 

شكراا


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*معالجة مياه حمام السباحة*

السلام عليكم م / محمود
يارب الملفات المرفقة تكون مفيدة بالنسبة لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

محمود كمياء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا يا بشمهندس اشرف على الرد وكنت اريد ان تزودنى بكتاب او رسومات عن تصميم محطة معالجة للحمامات السباح حيث انى مبتدا فى هذا المجال
> 
> شكراا
> ...


 
مشكورين .. بارك الله فيكم
ونفعنا بكم..​ 
تجاوبكم .. وجهودكم .. لها بالغ الأثر والتقدير..
ملفات pdf مفيدة جدا وخاصة الثالث ..
إلا ان الملف الثاني فارغ..​ 
كل عام وأنتم بخير,,​


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً يا دكتور / محمد علي المجاملة
وللعلم مرفق ملف آخر بالاضافة الي الملف الثاني الذي وجدته فارغ


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراا جزيلا يابشمهندس على اهتمامك وعلى وقتك واتمن دوام التواصل فى المنتدى


----------



## hossam mosa (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا شباب بس كنت اتمنى انى اجد معلومات كافية بالعربية


----------



## kareem moh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank u for ur submition


----------



## محمود كمياء (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ان شاء اللة مهندسين المندى يتفاعلوا معنا فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود كمياء (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت اتمنى انى اجد معلومات كافية بالعربية


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

من الممكن ان ترى الموضوعين الاتيين على الموقع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165633.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165630.html
هما من اعدادى و ياريت يفدوك بشىء و ان كنت ترغب من الممكن ان تطلع الى الكود المصرى المجلد الثالث تقريبا و هو الخاص بحمامات السباحه


----------



## محمود كمياء (4 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس حمادة سامى اذا تكرمت ان تشرح بخطوات عن بديات التصميم حيث انى مبتدا حديثا فى هذا المجال
وشكراا على مجهودك


----------



## anasyosri (25 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## micky201087 (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
تلميذكم أحمدعبد الرازق هندسة أسيوط


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (6 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز بالنسبه لمعالجة مياه حمام السباحة 
1 ـ يتم فلترة مياه الحمام بالكامل عن طريق فلاتر رمليه تتناسب مع كمية المياه بالمسبح وذلك لإزالة الغبار والأتربه 
2 ـ يتم إضافة هيبو كلوريد الصوديوم علي هيئة أقراص توضع داخل جهاز يسمي كلورينتر يركب بعد المضخه لضمان تعقييم المياه ويضاف بنسب تتناسب مع كمية المياه ويوجد مقياس يعتمد علي اللون لضبط الكميه ونصح بعدم استخام الكلور في صوره غازيه مع حمامات السباحه نظرا لخطورته حيث أنه غاز سام ويحتاج إلي فني ممها الجي ستدرب 
3 ـ يتم إضافة ماده اسمها الجي سايد 60 وذلك لمنع تكون الطحالب الخضراء داخل حمام السباحه 
4 ـ يتم إضافة ماده اسمها الجي سايد كنترول للتحكم في ظهور المياه نقيه 
5 ـ عند بداية تشغيل الحمام لأول مره بعد ملئه بالمياه يتم إضافة ماده اسمها ووتر كندشنر وذلك للحفاظ علي الكلور المتبقي بالمياه 
6 ـ احيانا يظهر سحابه بيضاء في مياه المسبح تستخدم ماده اسمها ووتر كاليرفاير تستخم لهذا الغرض فقط 
أخي استخدمت الأسماء الدارجه بالسوق والتي يعرفها الباعه في محلات لوازم حمامات السباحه


----------



## محمود كمياء (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكراا لك اخى الكريم وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## اياد تامر (14 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (17 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## kh omar (17 مايو 2011)

انا مشترك جديد وعندى مشكلة مع حمام السباحة خاصتى,النظام عندى بسيط ومكون من المضخات وفلتر الرمل فقط,ويتم اضافة كيماتويات المعالجة يدويا طيقا لمتطلبات جهاز قياس نسبة الكلور و الحموضة,واتابع نظافة الحمام يوميا مع اضافة المطلوب , ولكن داما عندى مشكلة فى عكارة المياة وقد استعملت مادة البلوك وكان هناك ترسيبات لمدة 4 ايام ويتم كنس الحمام يوميا, وبالرغم من ذلك المية عكرة, علما بان حجم المياة 100م3 واستعمل مياه الشرب فى ملئ الحمام.
برجاء سرعة الرد واكون مكن الشاكرين


----------



## raad_shwan (22 يناير 2012)

_شكرا لك اخي العزيز_


----------



## القلب الدامى (13 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله عنه خير 
ونتمنى المساعده فى توفير هذه المعلومات باللغه العربيه حيث ان ملفات البى دى اف من الصعب الترجمة منها جدا
..::مشكورين


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.هبه (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرآ
شكرآ ياباشمهندس أشرف


----------



## عاطف 58 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير مهندس أشرف .


----------



## hsfarid (6 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

